# Far below South Dakota, a cave holds pure, promising water



## News Bot (Aug 30, 2015)

WIND CAVE NATIONAL PARK, S.D. (AP) -- Hundreds of feet beneath the Black Hills, a team of scientists and researchers snake through dark, narrow and silent corridors of ancient rock to reach their goal: what is thought to be some of the purest water on Earth....

*Published On:* 30-Aug-15 12:37 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By KEVIN BURBACH

*Go to Original Article*


----------

